# 8' T8 bulbs



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

We installed a bunch of lights 120 v 2 bulb fixtures. Turned them on and some of the bulbs look like there is lighting bolts going through them weirdest thing I ever seem am its totally random the only thing I am think of is the bulbs were stored in a in heated building and its been cold and we just put them in any thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let the gases warm up and see what happens. My bet is that they will be fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Industrialsparky said:


> We installed a bunch of lights 120 v 2 bulb fixtures. Turned them on and some of the bulbs look like there is lighting bolts going through them weirdest thing I ever seem am its totally random the only thing I am think of is the bulbs were stored in a in heated building and its been cold and we just put them in any thoughts?


Brand new lamps do strange things like the spiraling you described let them warm up for a while shut them off and turn them back on again and that should go away after a few starts as long as the ballasts are the right ones and wire correctly .


----------

